# Art Hees Verheyes



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have the limited pedigree on a real nice Cock. His mother is listed as an Art Hees Verheye. Anyone with any info about these birds? He's an older bird and his parents are from 1998.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Verheyes*



raftree3 said:


> I have the limited pedigree on a real nice Cock. His mother is listed as an Art Hees Verheye. Anyone with any info about these birds? He's an older bird and his parents are from 1998.[
> 
> 
> Raftree,
> Art Hees Verheyes are "VERY GOOD". My 1105 that Flew well in this yrs. 2011 PT Classic is Half Verheye. I only have one Verheye Cock 1999 Yr. breed & now he is in Half my loft & breed more super pigeons than I have ever had, & that is a long time Racing.. He was not breed by Art, but from the same Verheye's that Art Had. I flew against Art in California, & he was top of the line Flyer. He developed his own strain called Short Faces that flew Super also before the Verheyes, but some A.H. Stole many of them. He then started introducing the Verheyes into them & also Straight.... Another Loft down here in So. Cal. fly's only Art Hees Verheyes & Short Faces & does Great. He is in another Combine than me. I have always breed my Old Verheye Cock to Wonder Janssens & has been my main stay for the last 7-8 yrs.. So know that this is a great cross. Value your Verheye. Sorry for not posting earlier. Many things of the last few yrs. in my life have been hard, like the Passing of my Wife of 46 yrs.. I am moving forward as we can't Live in the Past...... Good Luck, Happy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Art was one of the best fanciers in the GHC. He recently died. He had some great birds. I would not hesitate to give the bird a try.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Happy. The bird I have is from an Art Hees hen with a FVC band. The bird is also a 1999 cock. He flew in the GHC and and as I put my breeders together for some early babies this year he was the first to have eggs. Maybe at his age he's lazy but he'd rather sit on the nest then anything else. He's been a very successful producer. I have a friend who was very close to Art Hees and at his passing got several birds and has since changed his breeding to try to continue this family.


----------

